# Dorset Meet 10th of April



## brndn16 (Jan 11, 2008)

So the first Dorset meet will be held on Saturday the 10th of April at the Station Master Dorchester at 20.30

Everyone from the Dorset area is welcome 

Thanks Brendan


----------



## brndn16 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

sorry it may just be a random group of people turning up or is this affiliated to anything? sounds good though. may be worth the trip


----------



## brndn16 (Jan 11, 2008)

At the moment its a random group


----------



## brndn16 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

i will be there lol


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

Add 2 more to the list please. Myself and Ade (my other half) will be joining you!

Now, how are we going to know who you all are, I really don't want to walk up to random people asking if they like reptiles! :bash:


----------



## brndn16 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well thats a good question!


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

i will wear my clouded leopard t shirt if that helps, plus im 6 2 with a beard!! and have a hades salamanders fleece on


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Ben W said:


> i will wear my clouded leopard t shirt if that helps, plus im 6 2 with a beard!! and have a hades salamanders fleece on


What!? Hades Salamanders fleece!?

Well then mate - you've left me with no choice but to wear my Al's Frog Farm shell suit, can't miss it, bright green. 

Lucy, herptile fanatics always look odd, even amongst people from Dorset, you'll just know.

Maybe if we posted a pic of ourselves on here then we'd know who to look out for?


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

I might be there yet - not sure but will give it a go. I won't wear a Borat Mankini or anything like that to be recognised though - but you will know who I am as I am rather dashingly handsome.:whistling2:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Am definitely going - quick bump to the top, Al


----------



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

im going, see you all there! :2thumb:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Great night for all that attended, the buffet was more than i could handle though, and credit must go to the event organiser 'Brenden' who couldn't be bothered to either show up or post on here that he would be unable to make it. But nevertheless, we will be holding another Dorset event soon, but i for one will not be chipping in for those strippers again - I'm bloody worn out... I mean what were the chances that just the 15 of them would look identical to Cheryl Cole?. Cheers, Al


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

It was a spot on first rate evening, i hope everyone who wanted my free fire sals enjoys them, and the alpine newt eggs from Al are looking good too.
The entertainment and food were exceptional, 
I am not surprised you are tired Al, with what you got up to.
But why did that bloke kiss me???

We will have to have another meet, and if its as good and better, it will a good basis for a Dorset Herp Society i think


----------



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

Let me also say what a fantastic evening. Thanks to everyone that turned up for a great first Dorset meet. Thanks to Ben for the FREE Fire salamanders they will go great in my collection and Al i look forward to getting my newts from you.

I think the next meet should be at a larger location with more room to mingle with all the other RFUK members as it was so busy.

The Buffet was top quality and as for the strippers, wow!!
Al, did you manage to get all there numbers in the end? And Ben as for that kiss from that man, did you know him?

I look forward to the next meet.

See you all again soon, Chris


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

CCMOORE said:


> Let me also say what a fantastic evening. Thanks to everyone that turned up for a great first Dorset meet. Thanks to Ben for the FREE Fire salamanders they will go great in my collection and Al i look forward to getting my newts from you.
> 
> I think the next meet should be at a larger location with more room to mingle with all the other RFUK members as it was so busy.
> 
> ...


Yes Chris - Cheryl, Cheryl, Cheryl, Cheryl, Cheryl, Cheryl, Cheryl, Cheryl, Cheryl, Cheryl, Cheryl, Cheryl, Cheryl, Cheryl and last but not least Cheryl, got all my numbers from me, luckily i raided the buffet and found some napkins to write them all out on, which i then very kindly proceeded to donate my marker pen afterwards to some bloke who wanted to write his number down on Ben's vat he used to transport the 25 free salamanders to the pub in. Crackin' night folks, it was good to see you boys on the odd occasion i managed to wade in amongst that writhing mass of strippers during the wet t-shirt competition that Chris won - i look forward to the next one. Cheers, Al


----------



## MattSnake (Apr 3, 2007)

When's the next meet then?

Cheers, Matt


----------



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Matt, yes we must sort one out again soon, myself Alex M & Ben W had such a fantastic evening last time, i just cant wait till the next one. :flrt:


----------

